# Choice of layout



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

I know this is very open to my and every single persons's own preferences but here we go anywa.
I have an area of 10'6" x 8'7". I have 3 choices of layout.
1. A 'U' shaped layout
2. An around the room shelf layout say 30" wide with a hinged section for entry into the centre operating area
3. A 10'7" x 4'7" layout with 2' access ways on each side.

Preferences, pros and cons of each. What would you go for?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As I've posted in other threads, I'm a fan of around the
room layouts with your controls in the center. You can
get more main line trackage that way with the
ability to have curves with a wide enuf radius to handle
the big locos.

If you will be going DCC I'd suggest a one track main line
with 3 or 4 passing sidings so you can have the extra operating
fun of 2 trains running in opposite directions. There would
be plenty of opportunities for spurs and a yard.

Plan on isolating a length of track on both sides of your
hinged 'bridge' so when bridge is 'out' train will stop
before doing a crash dive on the floor.

Don


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Don. Appreciate your advice. To ensure we are thinking the same way, what do you mean by 'passing sidings'? 
You wouldn't put two 'main tracks' all the way 'round?
Jim


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Just read some of your other posts Don. Apart from the fact that some of the discussions about capacitors and electrics scare me, you have one post where you are talking about bench height and getting under your bench for wiring. You then finish by saying 'mine is......' but you don't state your bench height. What is it Don?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

FarmerJim said:


> Just read some of your other posts Don. Apart from the fact that some of the discussions about capacitors and electrics scare me, you have one post where you are talking about bench height and getting under your bench for wiring. You then finish by saying 'mine is......' but you don't state your bench height. What is it Don?


My table height is 38" floor to bottom of the table top. That lets me sit
comfortably but also have some head room. Each guy is going to be
different. Measure yourself sitting as you would to the top of your
head then add what you think would be good clearance.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

FarmerJim said:


> Thanks Don. Appreciate your advice. To ensure we are thinking the same way, what do you mean by 'passing sidings'?
> You wouldn't put two 'main tracks' all the way 'round?
> Jim



You see single track mainlines almost everywhere in proto 
railroading. But the trains run in both directions. So they
can pass, the railroads build a parallel track the length of
trains they expect to use it at various points on their
mains. There is a turnout at both ends of the siding
so the train can continue on it's way when the main
is clear. These are called a passing sidings. It is less costly 
for them than building a double track main the entire
length of the route.

In model railroading you would do it for the operating fun.
If you had a double track main you could set 2 trains running
and not have to do anything. That can be boring after 
a while.

While you could have one train running around continuously
on a single track main, when you add a second going in 
the opposite direction you can't just sit there and watch 'em, 
you have to run your trains and throw your turnouts
or suddenly it all comes to a crashing halt. Your passing
sidings would most likely be 3 or 4 feet long and they can
curve as needed.

Next time you are driving next to a single track railroad,
notice that from time to time it will be double tracked.
That is likely a passing siding, unless it has a turnout at only
one end, then it's a spur track possibly serving some
industry.

Don


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Don. Understand now. Final question. Width of your track? I am thinking around 30"


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

FarmerJim said:


> Thanks Don. Understand now. Final question. Width of your track? I am thinking around 30"


If you mean the width of the table, it varies. It is maybe 18" wide in one
or two places but about 40" wide for one yard and a sort of
triangular shape in a deep corner for the other. My single track main basically
hugs the wall, but I have two fair size yards, and a peninsula in the
middle of the room on which I have a wye and the central passenger
station.

One of these days I'll spring for a decent camera and post some pics.

Don


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Definitely around room style. You can do a lot with this. Even branch off to a peninsula. You can easily change elevation. My vote is the obvious


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

You could go around the room, with access through a "stable" door with the top half locked......duck, walk in under the door and track.....no hinging or isolating required.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

*Layout*

Thanks guys for all your helpful advice. I have decided on a 'around the room' layout with a lift up (hinged) entry. The height of my track will be 38" and I have decided to try Hornby's new DCC elink for control. I am a envy in the. True sense of the word but I am progressing. I have attached a pic of my layout support structure (using timber I had in my shed.


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Last post should read
'I am a newby in the true sense of the word'


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jim just a quick question on your picture. In the corner I see the stem end of whats called an OS&Y valve. What is that valve for? I hope it is not a building fire sprinkler system.


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Ha ha David. Yeah I can see it looks like thee dog a fie sprinkler, but if you zoom in you will see that it is a small lace hanging of my wife's which I have net taken down yet.


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Gee struggling with my spelling and auto correct. The last post should read
'Yeah I can see it looks like the end of a fire sprinkler........'


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

progressing along nicely Jim!!!


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds good
Just make sure you take into account how you will access the layout and where the best spot for your control panels etc are, I have a shelf layout but it is hard to access at times since it goes around the bedroom:laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Farmer Jim

Support structure looks great. Before you put on the table top, save yourself
some work by drilling lots of holes in all of the cross members. You will be
stringing wires for track power, lighting, turnouts and who knows what else
will come up. If the holes are already there your wiring job will be easier.

Don


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Or just run a router across the top of the timber joists.


----------

